# Select Menue



## skorpion (19. Dez 2020)

Ich habe in HTML ein Select Menue


```
<h1>select-Menu mit value</h1>
<form name="Testform">
    <label>Bitte wählen Sie Ihre Pizza-Bestellung:
        <select name="Pizza" size="1">
            <option value="P101">Pizza Napoli</option>
            <option value="P102">Pizza Funghi</option>
            <option value="P103">Pizza Mare</option>
            <option value="P104">Pizza Tonno</option>
            <option value="P105">Pizza Mexicana</option>
            <option value="P106">Pizza Regina</option>
            <option value="P107">Pizza della Casa</option>
            <option value="P108">Pizza Calzone</option>
            <option value="P109">Pizza con tutto</option>
        </select>
    </label>
</form>
```

Dann gibt es noch ein CSS

```
<style type="text/css">
output {
    font-family: courier;
    font-size: 2em;
    color: #c32e04;
}
</style>
```

Und ein Java script

```
<script>
document.addEventListener('DOMContentLoaded', function () {
    document.Testform.Pizza.addEventListener('change', CheckAuswahl);

    function CheckAuswahl() {
        var menu = document.Testform.Pizza;
         document.querySelector('output')
            .innerHTML = menu.options[menu.selectedIndex].value;
    }
});
</script>
```

in dem Java script wird die  Auswahl angezeigt (was ja auch funktioniert) z.B.: Pxxx
Wer kann mir nun weiterhelfen:
Dieses Ergebnis was im Explorer angezeigt wird: z.B.: P1001
Sollte nun als Variable in PHP übergeben werden oder in eine Session oder ein Cookie geschrieben werden.
Es wäre schön wenn mir da jemand helfen könnte.
MFG Skorpion


----------



## mrBrown (19. Dez 2020)

Javascript und Java sind zwei unterschiedliche Dinge


----------



## mihe7 (19. Dez 2020)

Abgesehen davon: gib im action-Attribut des form-Elements ein php-Skript an, und der Spaß ist dort verfügbar.


----------

